# Slang phrases or words prevalent in your locale



## FluffyAngel (Apr 12, 2012)

As I lie here utterly exhausted after a 3 day stretch of work followed by washing & partially detailing my car until dark, knowing I should've been asleep a couple of hours ago and will fully pay for this joyous energy burst tomorrow, this stupid stupid thought keeps creeping through the confused & tired matter that is my brain:  anudd'n - as in "gimme' anudd'n" or "here's anudd'n, you want one?". What, I wonder, makes the tired human brain digress to such silly thoughts?  (Really, I don't want to know) my question is what odd phrases or words have you guys adapted into your vocabulary & what memory does it trigger if any?  Anudd'n reminds me of my childhood when my grandmother would peel an apple and slice it as we ate it together.  She would give me a piece then have a slice for herself. When we finished that apple that she had tricked me into eating (because as a child fresh fruit was the last thing I chose to eat) she'd look at me & say "you want anudd'n? " I was just wondering what slang people in another part of the world might have that would be unfamiliar to me.
Silly in SC.


----------



## lyndaW (Apr 13, 2012)

In the South the saying:   Bless her/his heart     (which actually means the very opposite


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 13, 2012)

Contrary to what most American's believe, Canadians don't say "aboot".  We do say "eh?"  Like most contries our slang will vary greatly from one part of the country to another. When I hear some Newfoundlanders talk, I can barely understand sometimes, and other times it sounds more like somebody from Ireland than from Canada. 
I am from a region called the Ottawa Valley which is a rural area. We have a distinct accent, which I can fall into and out of using, and many sayings. We ask "How's she goin'?"  And answer"Not bad joo?" Or refer to things as 'er, which is short for her, of course.  One saying is "give'er", which is used when somebody is agreeable. A chimney can be chimley.  We also say g'day. I will add some more as I they come to mind....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 13, 2012)

Though from Wisconsin originally, I've lived in Minnesota for most of the last 20 years. If you've ever seen "Fargo" or "Grumpy Old Men", you get a sense of how Minnesotans talk, especially the rural dwellers who live outside of "the cities" (St. Paul and Minneapolis). It's kind of a generic Scandinavian sing-song like the Swedish chef. The movie accents are _greatly _exaggerated, of course, but you can hear it if you listen closely. The other observation is that people here are not easily rattled. We have an expression... "Minnesota nice", and I once heard Minnesota described as being "so laid back it's horizontal." 

A couple of observations:


A refrigerator, no matter the brand is a "Frigidaire".
People don't eat casseroles, they have "hot dish" (which is pronounced as one word).
Contrary to what you sometimes see in movies, we don't say "dontcha know" (as in "there's a big snowstorm comin', dontcha know") or "uff da" unless it's intentionally being used for comedic effect. But I do hear "you betcha" and "you bet" a lot.
If someone is curious about something you have, they will ask "whatcha got there?". In fact, we often put the word "there" at the end of sentences to add emphasis. If you want to add even more emphasis, you can also tack on the word "okay."
Almost every sentence that's a question begins with "So..."
I hear the expression "Cool Beans" a lot. No idea what that means. I gather that it's like saying "cool" or "awesome" in other parts of the country.
"Sven and Ole" (and sometimes "Lena") jokes are popular, especially among people of retirement age. I have a friend who knows every last one of them.
People don't say "I loaned Ted my hammer." They say they "I borrowed Ted my hammer".
We drink pop in Minnesota. Not soda. Not coke with a small "c".
When confronted with something new, a Minnesotan will almost always remark "well, that's different."
Three words: Prairie Home Companion
Not really a language thing, but I've noticed that whenever the weather is warmer than 40 degrees, you will see people out and about in shorts and t-shirts. 


That's about all I can think of.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 13, 2012)

The schifoso stunad in my area call a creek a crik.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 13, 2012)

Being from Maine, there are more than I can remember.  But here are some

Door yard- (pronounced as one word) is a driveway

Cunnin' - cute, adorable usually used to describe babies.

sideboard - countertop

Ayah - the older generation still says this, often said while someone is speaking to you to indicate that you are following along, but can also mean "yes"

Cockah (likely derived from "corker" in Ireland) meaning impressive, like "that new car is a cockah"!

Gum Rubbah (gum rubber) rubber, water proof boots


----------



## bakechef (Apr 13, 2012)

Wouldn't you know I go to my hometown paper's website and there is an article about Maine Lingo.

Here are a few more.

My mom uses this one all the time.  "no bigger than a fart in a mitten"

"stove up"  damaged, beat up

"gawmy" clumsy, awkward

*"cussid"*Cursed, obstinate; “That cussid car won’t start up.”


----------



## taxlady (Apr 13, 2012)

Quebec English speakers say "dep" for the corner store. It's short for the French word, "depanneur". Some people broom a floor rather than sweeping it. That comes from French too. And we all call the freeway/turnpike the "autoroute".


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 14, 2012)

In Canada you have a chesterfield on your stoop. In America we have a couch on our front porch. (Okay only in lower class neighborhoods. Middle and upper classers would never be seen sitting on their front porches. Not unless they had 10-20 acres and high walls around their property, and maybe armed guard dogs.)


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 14, 2012)

Subscribed! will offer some verbage manana


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2012)

Chesterfield is a couch in Canada for sure. In Montreal, if you have a balcony at the back of your "flat", off the kitchen, it's called "the back gallery" or just the "gallery". A "flat" is an apartment in a duplex, triplex, fourplex, etc. and it has its own street number. It's an apartment if it's in an apartment building and has an apartment number.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 14, 2012)

bakechef said:


> Gum Rubbah (gum rubber) rubber, water proof boots


Where Gravy Queen and I come from thats scouse for foreplay


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 14, 2012)

I think one here on the Canadian West Coast would be "....ish".  As in "the cleaning ladies will be there around 10ish" or "you better take a coat, it is a little coldish" and one of my favourites "the food was okay but somewhat blandish". There are so many words you can ish - I guess you might say that ish is the new eh!


----------



## Merlot (Apr 22, 2012)

From WV.. mostly from the older generations but not always!

Can you put this stuff in a_ poke_?  (bag) 
I'm a _fixin_ to go to the store later.
Bless her/ his heart
minner (minnow)
warsh (wash) (this one drives me crazy!)

Phrases such as:  madder then a wet hen and running around like a chicken with his head cut off
and a few more that I am too polite to post!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2012)

I've noticed some differences in other areas of the country.

As someone from Massachusetts, I have no right to point fingers but you can't help but notice.

We have relatives in Florida (north of Tampa) who add unneeded words to the end of a sentence.  The most common version is along these lines. "Where are my car keys at?"  You really don't need the "at" on the end.  "Where are my car keys?" does the trick.

We have friends in the Chicago area who do just the opposite.  They drop words from the end of a sentence.  For example, "Are we taking this with?"  When I would say, "Are we taking this with us?"

Or maybe it's just me...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Spendy...I hear this all the time.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2012)

I just remembered "Welly boots" for galoshes.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I just remembered "Welly boots" for galoshes.


The ones made in Great Britain were wonderful.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 23, 2012)

I lived in Utah for a while, and heard these phrases.

"Oh, fer dumb!" when someone blundered.

"Oh, fer cute!", said about a new baby or a new dress.

Potlucks are 'pitch-ins'.

Once, a rancher came into the little convenience store where I worked, and asked to cash a check.  It was early in the morning, and I didn't have enough spare cash to cover it.  His response was "That's ok--I'll winter", meaning he would survive the hard times.


----------



## Claire (Apr 23, 2012)

I read through these with avid interest.  Having lived in many parts of the country --

Back in the day (another local euphanism), when I was stationed in Finley, ND, "Uff Da" was definitely said by all the locals; may not be now, but definitely was in rural ND in the 70s.

When I'd visit relatives in NH, soft drinks were "tonic" (I kept expecting medicinal something when someone asked me if I wanted it and turned it down).

Again, in NH, a water fountain was a "bubbler".

The main thing I've noticed here (upper NW corner of IL) is the pop thing.  

A little aside, my husband says when he was an infantry platoon leader in Vietnam, two of his troops started to have a knock-down-drag-out fight about whether it was "soda" or "pop".  (Young soldiers under stress will fight about anything).  He had to decree that hence-forth, all soft drinks were to be called soda-pop, period.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, pop/soda/soda pop. Here in Quebec, it's "soft drink".

In Newfoundland someone acting stupid is "stun". I use that on occasion.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Contrary to what most American's believe, Canadians don't say "aboot". We do say "eh?"....


 
i have to disagree about the aboot, rock. for most canadians that i know (including everyone i work with in technical support the leitch corp. in t'ronto, and most hockey players i've met), there's definitely a change in the "ow" sound in words like out and about to sound more like "oot".


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i have to disagree about the aboot, rock. for most canadians that i know (including everyone i work with in technical support the leitch corp. in t'ronto, and most hockey players i've met), there's definitely a change in the "ow" sound in words like out and about to sound more like "oot".


It's your ears BT.

We may say the "ow" sound slightly differently than you do, but it ain't "oot". That's a fake Scots accent.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2012)

To follow along the soda/pop train of thought...

How many different names are there for a sub/hero/grinder/spuckie/etc.


----------



## Alix (Apr 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> It's your ears BT.
> 
> We may say the "ow" sound slightly differently than you do, but it ain't "oot". That's a fake Scots accent.



BT's ears have been going on him for years. He's been bugging me with the oot thing since the beginning.  LOL! Definitely a regional thing. Prairie folks sound like midwesterners. 

BT, you ought to hear some of my Newfie buddies. Lawd tunderring Jaysus! 

I've been racking my brain to come up with something that is regional here and I can't do it. The only thing I can come up with is "Want a Timmies? Double double?" and that is likely a Canadianism not an Edmontonism.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> ..."Want a Timmies? Double double?"...



Huh??


----------



## bakechef (Apr 23, 2012)

I've heard "aboot" many times from my Canadian friends.  It may be exaggerated on TV, but I've heard it in person many times.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Huh??


Want a Tim Horton's coffee? Two cream and two sugar?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> BT's ears have been going on him for years. He's been bugging me with the oot thing since the beginning.  LOL! Definitely a regional thing. Prairie folks sound like midwesterners.
> 
> BT, you ought to hear some of my Newfie buddies. Lawd tunderring Jaysus!
> 
> I've been racking my brain to come up with something that is regional here and I can't do it. The only thing I can come up with is "Want a Timmies? Double double?" and that is likely a Canadianism not an Edmontonism.


 I can just hear it.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 23, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I've heard "aboot" many times from my Canadian friends.  It may be exaggerated on TV, but I've heard it in person many times.



thanks, bakechef.

it's not me, i swear. the oot is slight, but it's there in 75% of all of the canadians that i've ever met, coast to coast. it's similar to the slight accent, especially pronouncing some "o"s, in south jersey/philadelphia.

if anything, hearing so many different accents on a daily basis here makes my ears well tuned. i can differentiate a northern irish accent from a southern one, especially a "dub 4", as well as differentiate a northern indian versus a southern indian accent, and even bengali.

when we were in florida a few weeks ago i mentioned to my wife that it was weird to hear so many cuban accents when i'm so used to hearing puerto rican and dominican all the time at home.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> thanks, bakechef.
> 
> it's not me, i swear. the oot is slight, but it's there in 75% of all of the canadians that i've ever met, coast to coast. it's similar to the slight accent, especially pronouncing some "o"s, in south jersey/philadelphia.
> 
> ...


If your ears are that good, then you know that we don't say it the same way as you guys do, but it doesn't sound like "boot".


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Want a Tim Horton's coffee? Two cream and two sugar?


 
When I went to visit friends in Canada (Ontario), they would say, "Want to go for a coffee?"  In NY, we would say, "Would you like to meet for coffee," or "Would you like to go for a cup of coffee later?"  It was something like that.

The only few things I can add is...

In NY, 
My Grandma always called the bathroom a "john," but I never did.
For some reason, I always say "er" instead of "or," and I still do that occasionally.
I called a soft drink, "pop."

The only thing I can think of being out here in WA state is I now call a softdrink, "soda."


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

What Yanks call a bathroom in a public place, we usually call a washroom. There isn't usually a bath in there. 

In most of Europe, it's called the W.C. (pronounce ve se most places).


----------



## bakechef (Apr 23, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> If your ears are that good, then you know that we don't say it the same way as you guys do, but it doesn't sound like "boot".



As I said, it's exaggerated on TV, but in real life, I can hear it, just more subtle.  When you are surrounded by your native accent, I think that the subtleties of the accent get lost to your ear.  

Mainers have a very strong distinct accent, to me it didn't sound strange at all growing up there, but now that I have been away for so long, I can definitely hear it, especially the way that they stretch out the letter "O", mention it to a Mainer, and they will have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

bakechef said:


> As I said, it's exaggerated on TV, but in real life, I can hear it, just more subtle.  When you are surrounded by your native accent, I think that the subtleties of the accent get lost to your ear.
> 
> Mainers have a very strong distinct accent, to me it didn't sound strange at all growing up there, but now that I have been away for so long, I can definitely hear it, especially the way that they stretch out the letter "O", mention it to a Mainer, and they will have no idea what you are talking about.


Maybe Yanks say boot differently than we do.

When I first came to Canada, I heard about the supposed "aboot", but I couldn't hear that, even when I tried.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Maybe Yanks say boot differently than we do.
> 
> When I first came to Canada, I heard about the supposed "aboot", but I couldn't hear that, even when I tried.



As this thread has made clear, "aboot" may be a pronunciation that's more prevalent in other parts of Canada.


----------



## Claire (Apr 23, 2012)

The "aboot" thing:  In parts of Virginia people have an odd accent (definitely NOT a southern drawl).  My friend would go "oot and aboot" (out and about) when she was running errands, and once she asked us if we wanted some "snakes" (snacks, I really had a time with that one).  I think it is a throwback to old English.


----------



## Claire (Apr 23, 2012)

I've browsed through and didn't see this one.  It's words used instead of swearing.  My NH relatives say "Jeesum Crow", my husband said "Jes-s Mann"  (why that is better, I don't know).  My dad swears by saying "G-D-S-O-B".  There are a multitude of things people say to mask unpleasant bodily functions!  Some times people can be so imaginative that it's funny.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 23, 2012)

Not in SE Ontario, but in northern MN, my aunt and my mother still say "Uffda may!"


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 23, 2012)

I've lived in North Dakota and Wisconsin, summered many years in Ontario, spent plenty of time in Minnesota.  I find the "Fargo" accent, while maybe slightly exaggerated, to be pretty accurate. I always get a kick out of listening to friends when I visit!  Upon returning from summers in Canada, I "oot and abooted" for a couple weeks.  I'm told I usually have no discernable accent.

We managed to break DH of his "warshing" habit.  Pennsylvania Dutch, maybe.

"Uffda" is the word in ND and MN!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I've lived in North Dakota and Wisconsin, summered many years in Ontario, spent plenty of time in Minnesota.  I find the "Fargo" accent , while maybe slightly exaggerated, to be pretty accurate. I always get a kick out of listening to friends when I visit!  li


M DH loves that Fargo accent...I can always tell when my mom has been back her hometown in very far north MN and spent time with my aunt and cousins...she has that lilt!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 23, 2012)

uff da is actually a fairly common, old norwegian expression. i guess the norskie immigrants in meena-sow-tah have kept it alive and kicking.

taxy, like i said, the oot accent is heavier in some, but very slight in most other canadians i've met, but not all. i guess you're not one. i'm sorry if you were offended.

since i've apparently declared war on canada, another interesting accent up in the great white north is how to say again.

i've heard a lot of hockey players pronounce it a-gane (hard a) where most americans say uh-gen (hard g, soft e).

back to slang instead of accents, my neighbor's kid came over to borrow the lawnmower today. i laughed when i realized that he never outgrew his habit of saying "yo" in almost every sentence. he's 25 or 26 now, but he still talks like a teenage rapper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2012)

It's important to realize that most people with an accent/dialect..._can't hear it_!  When they see it written out, they know they absolutely don't say it that way.  My sisters and I used to drive one of my dad's work-study students nuts, asking him to say different things.  He was from Boston and we were incorrigible.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 23, 2012)

My mom's Maine accent is really thick, she's a hoot to listen to.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> uff da is actually a fairly common, old norwegian expression. i guess the norskie immigrants in meena-sow-tah have kept it alive and kicking.
> 
> taxy, like i said, the oot accent is heavier in some, but very slight in most other canadians i've met, but not all. i guess you're not one. i'm sorry if you were offended.
> 
> ...


I'm not offended. It just doesn't sound that way to me. I hear Yanks say "aboot", imitating a Canadian, and it doesn't sound the way the Canadians say it. I admit that many, if not most, Canadians don't pronounce "about" the same way as Yanks do. To say that Canadians say "aboot" is equivalent to saying that Swedes sound like the Swedish Chef. Yes, there is some similarity, but it's not really what they sound like. Maybe if you don't listen carefully it sounds the same. And, maybe you have to hear it often enough to be able to distinguish it. There are certainly times when I say something in Danish and non-Danish speakers can't hear the difference between two sounds that are easy for me to distinguish.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 23, 2012)

I learned a phonetic language/alphabet when I took theatre classes and of course can no longer remember it.  Would be a much better descriptor.  "Aboot" isn't really it, it's more "abouoot", only shorter.  And I too remember Canadian friends saying "a-gane" instead of "agen".


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 24, 2012)

Gravy Queen and I come from Liverpool and we are known as SCOUSERS,scousers have their own accent and dialect, we are vilified by the rest of the UK. This is very unfair as it is those Manc B******* who cause all the trouble.
Harry Enfield - The Scousers Visit The Beach - YouTube
Croatian Dreams :: 2006_1019yorkshiredales0010.mp4 video by Hvar2010 - Photobucket


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I learned a phonetic language/alphabet when I took theatre classes and of course can no longer remember it.  Would be a much better descriptor.  "Aboot" isn't really it, it's more "abouoot", only shorter.  And I too remember Canadian friends saying "a-gane" instead of "agen".


That's it! Well not exactly, but I can tell you have heard it. It's also sort of like "a boat"


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's it! Well not exactly, but I can tell you have heard it. It's also sort of like "a boat"


I learned the IPA (International Phonetic Alphabet). Oh goody, I get to be pedantic! Within any language, there is a range of acceptability re: pronunciation of a sound. This is why you have "ruff" for "rooof" and to-MAT-o for to-may-to. Depending on one's geographic location (and the isolation of the people in that location from other native speakers of the language--Newfoundland English is an example, as is the English spoken in the Bahamas, etc.), you will get what is called a vowel or consonant shift. Hence why people in the southern US stretch their vowels, don't have as much nasal, etc. when they speak. What constitutes this difference in pronunciation is what is called the normal position of rest of one's tongue in the mouth. All infants are born being able to mimic all sounds in all languages. As one learns a language, the position of the tongue is trained to rest in a certain position. Although I am a native English speaker, my exposure to Germanic languages means that I hit my consonants hard--this was especially problematic when learning French where syllables are open (end in vowels); in Germanic languages, syllables are closed. This is why people develop accents and why after the age of 13, it is very difficult for one to master the intonation and accent of another language as if one were a native speaker. I pass as a native speaker (from Northern Germany) in German until I try to say certain words that have a certain dipthong followed by a harsh consonant. In french, it is the "ll" that often gives people away. When I speak Swedish, people answer me in German. Yup, I have a Germanic accent in Swedish, as I do in French. But in English, I have that Midwest/Norski accent! Go figure.


----------



## Claire (Apr 24, 2012)

I aced a test in Esperato once upon a time many years ago.  Weird.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting post CWS. I never knew any of that.

What do people from California sound like? I grew up here. If I have any accent it is surely Californian.

I like to think we Californians speak unaccented US English, but as it was said earlier, people cannot sense their own accent.

Admittedly we Californians have some "speechisms" that are tells. They are often exaggerated in TV and movies ("Gag me with a spoon," never heard that except on TV or in movies.)


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Interesting post CWS. I never knew any of that.
> 
> What do people from California sound like? I grew up here. If I have any accent it is surely Californian.
> 
> ...


Thirty years ago, the California accent was considered to be "the neutral US accent". There were so many people from other places that the differences got rounded off. But, nowadays there are enough California natives that an accent is developing.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> ...I like to think we Californians speak unaccented US English...



Nah.  We New Englanders speak unaccented English.  It's the rest of the country that talks funny.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Thirty years ago, the California accent was  considered to be "the neutral US accent". There were so many people from  other places that the differences got rounded off. But, nowadays there  are enough California natives that an accent is developing.


I don't understand that. Fewer and fewer of the people I meet in California are native to California. It seems that most native Californians left on the boat. Maybe I'll do that too, a new boat leaves every day.

It would be interesting to know the statistic which states are declining most in native born population. I can't imagine California not being near the top.

I can't imagine why I'm still here except that the fruit drops near the tree.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2012)

I imagine a hefty percentage of Californians have Hispanic influences in their speech.  That has to work its way into the accent of the general population eventually.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I don't understand that. Fewer and fewer of the people I meet in California are native to California. It seems that most native Californians left on the boat. Maybe I'll do that too, a new boat leaves every day.
> 
> It would be interesting to know the statistic which states are declining most in native born population. I can't imagine California not being near the top.
> 
> I can't imagine why I'm still here except that the fruit drops near the tree.


My data are probably out of date. The balance may be shifting.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 24, 2012)

A hefty percentage of Californians are _from_ Mexico or south of there. No native about it. Part of the reason why so many native Californians are leaving for points north and east...

Really, my best Spanish is barely beyond ordering food at Mexican restaurants. _¡Ay chihuahua!_ 

(I don't really know what that means. It took me 5 minutes to figure out how to make the upside down exclamation mark. If I had to do it again it would still take me 5 minutes. Does 'caramba' mean anything different than 'chihuahua?' -- I had to use my spell checker twice to spell the dog breed. I'd have to use the spell checker again if I wanted to use it a third time.)


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's important to realize that most people with an accent/dialect..._can't hear it_! When they see it written out, they know they absolutely don't say it that way. My sisters and I used to drive one of my dad's work-study students nuts, asking him to say different things. He was from Boston and we were incorrigible.


 
We take great pride in our accent. We still call it tonic, don't pronounce our "R", have rotaries, and many more. To really understand us I would suggest you go to the following site. It is really wicked on spot. 

The Wicked Good Guide to Boston English


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Nah. We New Englanders speak unaccented English. It's the rest of the country that talks funny.


 
As I tell tourists who seemed to be amused with my 'so called accent', we were the first here with the Pilgrims, so we started the English language here. What the rest of you folks do with it is your own fault.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2012)

Addie said:


> We take great pride in our accent. We still call it tonic, don't pronounce our "R", have rotaries, and many more. To really understand us I would suggest you go to the following site. It is really wicked on spot.
> 
> The Wicked Good Guide to Boston English



He loved us, John was so tolerant of us and enjoyed our company.  He became a nurse, is now a doctor and still a friend of the family.  He still has an accent, despite living in this part of the country for 45 years.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 25, 2012)

Addie said:


> As I tell tourists who seemed to be amused with my 'so called accent', we were the first here with the Pilgrims, so we started the English language here. What the rest of you folks do with it is your own fault.


You just reminded me of a joke from the '60s:

Why do the Kennedys say "Afriker" and "Cuber"?

Because they have two "r"s left over from "Hahvahd".


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He loved us, John was so tolerant of us and enjoyed our company. He became a nurse, is now a doctor and still a friend of the family. He still has an accent, despite living in this part of the country for 45 years.


 
I moved to South Texas, twenty miles north of Corpus Christi. Had never been out of Boston. I land and ask the cab driver to take me to Aransas Pass. After several tries of trying to understand at least one word I was saying, he handed me a piece of paper and a pencil so I could write it down. I never lost my accent when I was down there. Bostonians have a way of making one syllable words into two. Beer = Bee Ah. Ail = A Eel. It seemed to amuse Texans to no end. And one time as my neighbor later told me, she never knew she had a palah until I came along.


----------



## Claire (Apr 25, 2012)

Because much of my life has been spent in and around the military, I've come in contact with just about every accent you can imagine.  My dad and his elder siblings still have a French-Canadian (Quebecoise, don't feel like looking up the accents) accent.  Mom somehow laundered her New England accent during those years, but when she is around her family she starts to Pahk the Cah in Havaad.  

I've noticed, too, that some people tend to, after a few years, start talking w/o their regional accent when face-to-face, then when you talk to them over the phone, the accent is stronger.  Maybe it's just me; that I hear it more when I don't see the person talking.

When we were stateside we lived in Northern California, Nevada, Utah, Central California, and spent much time visiting family in the Mojave.  To my ear, no discernable accent.  My husband has traces of his Midwest origins.  What I find interesting is that people from Illinois (he was born in Joliet) pronounce the first "I" as an "E"  ... Ellen -noy.  

The "Fargo" movie accent didn't even seem exaggerated to me.  I was stationed in a very small ND town, and that's really how it sounded to me.  

As I previously said, my friends when I was growing up, for some reason all had French speaking mothers; three were French, one was French-Canadian.  I was out west when we were on the road, and Antoinette heard me say "kwu-bek".   "Claire you know better," she sternly said, "now say that correctly."  Oui Madame!  Kay-bek."


----------



## bakechef (Apr 25, 2012)

Being from Maine and having French speaking grandparents (they spoke very good "Maine" English) I learned to say "Kay-bek".  Sometimes people look at me a little strange.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2012)

Two four. In Canada, that means a case of 24 beer.

I just caught myself using it yesterday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2012)

Shrek uses, "Is it?" makes me crazy!  I make a statement and he says, "Is it?"  I just said so, didn't I?

"Shrek, it's raining."  "Is it?"

I feel like I spend the whole day repeating myself or wondering why he doesn't believe me.


----------



## tinlizzie (May 1, 2012)

A friend in high school in Ohio awakened me, embarrassingly, to my hillbilly accent when I asked if I could borrow a pen.  He said he would lend me his "pen" but didn't have any "pins."  

My older brother always said "warsh" for "wash" -- the only one in our family who said it that way.  Don't know if he still does -- he has lived in Texas for years.

We who vacationed there always thought the Canadian English was charming, especially the "aboat" (as we heard it).


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Here in Bosotn, if it is 'good', it is wicked good. Anything that is good is wicked.


----------



## Alix (May 1, 2012)

To turn things slightly scatological...I was teasing my daughters that to ask to use the washroom in their french class they had to say, "Je dois pee pee" (I must pee pee) and so, to my amazement and delight our exchange student from Normandy told me the correct term in her world is, "Je dois faire pee pee" (I must make pee pee). I laughed so hard you have no idea. Reminds me of George Carlin's stand up. 

I had no idea that going for coffee was a regional thing! Here we ask, "Do you want to go for coffee?" 

How about the way you order your coffee from the barista? I might order a Maple Latte, half sweet. That means to only use half the flavor syrup. At most drive thru coffee spots, a "regular" coffee means one cream, one sugar, and a double double (as I mentioned) is two cream, two sugar. Black sweet, is one sugar no cream, and white is cream no sugar. Is it different in different areas? 

BT, we know you aren't picking on Canadians, I'm sorry if you thought we were offended, I was just being silly with you. Luff you buddy!


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2012)

I didn't realize this until I worked in a restaurant for a day: a regular coffee in Montreal is *1.5* tsps of sugar and one creamer (15 ml, ~.5 ounce).


----------



## Zhizara (May 1, 2012)

When I lived in Connecticut, your double-double was called light & sweet.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Most places in Boston have a separate line for coffee to go. So you just say, "Small, large, extra large, Regular please." That is with cream and sugar. Small light w/sugar; Small black, no sugar, no cream. You always give the size first and then state; Regular, light or black. I always get Large light (extra cream) with extra sugar. 

If you are  ordering in a restaurant, just ask for coffee. They bring the cream and sugar separate. And in Boston, there are no free refills. Although some places will put a carafe of coffee on the table. Very few though.


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2012)

The robots that work at Dunkin Donuts don't listen to your order.  When you order a regular coffee, they put in cream and a ton of sugar.  I watch them routinely spoon three or four spoonfuls into a cup.  That's much too sweet for me so I ask for regular with JUST ONE SUGAR PLEASE.  They still spoon in three or four.  I got tired of asking them to do it over so now I order coffee with cream only and add sugar after I pay.


----------



## Addie (May 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The robots that work at Dunkin Donuts don't listen to your order. When you order a regular coffee, they put in cream and a ton of sugar. I watch them routinely spoon three or four spoonfuls into a cup. That's much too sweet for me so I ask for regular with JUST ONE SUGAR PLEASE. They still spoon in three or four. I got tired of asking them to do it over so now I order coffee with cream only and add sugar after I pay.


 
I hear ya! There is a "take out only" Dunkie in the financial district. They have the cups lined up for regular. Cream and sugar are already in them. Ask for a black, and they don't know what to do. Even if you wanted to, you can't add your own sugar. It is a takeout window on the street. There is no inside to go in. Yet the do a land office business in the freezing winter weather. Sorry, I don't want to be standing out on the sidewalk freezing while I order coffee.


----------



## Alix (May 1, 2012)

My minor beef is the Starbucks ordering system...Tall? Grande? and what's the last one? Humongous? LOL! Glad I don't work there. Small, medium and large are all my little brain can process. 

We joke about the mini Tim's cup. We call it an espresso shot. 

My coffee is easy to order...black. Don't mess with it. As they say in Blazing Saddles, "Hot, brown and plenty of it!"


----------



## Ken (May 1, 2012)

Alix said:


> . As they say in Blazing Saddles, "Hot, brown and plenty of it!"


 
That's actually City Slickers.


----------



## Alix (May 1, 2012)

Ken said:


> That's actually City Slickers.




What you lurk forever and the only time you post is to correct me??? 

Just for that dinner is NOT going to be ready when you get home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2012)

Alix said:


> What you lurk forever and the only time you post is to correct me???
> 
> Just for that dinner is NOT going to be ready when you get home.





My coffee order, when I order one is: 16 oz, quad shot Brevè, don't steam it, no flavor.

I rarely order coffee anymore, most places only serve brown water or burnt brown water.  I'd rather go home and get a good cup of coffee.


----------



## NZDoug (May 2, 2012)

This thread is "SWEET AS" as we say in Kiwiland.
A two four in Toronto is a "tray" in NZ.
Burp !


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2012)

24 beers (of the same vintage ) is a "case" here.


----------



## NZDoug (May 2, 2012)

"Bogans, hoons and louts"  down under for the "bad boy boogie" crowd.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> 24 beers (of the same vintage ) is a "case" here.


Actually, it is here too. "Two four" is a sort of declasse way of saying it, made famous by Bob & Doug Mackenzie.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Actually, it is here too. "Two four" is a sort of declasse way of saying it, made famous by Bob & Doug Mackenzie.



And it is implied that it is one kind of beer if you just say "case". It is possible to have a mixed case of beer.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> And it is implied that it is one kind of beer if you just say "case". It is possible to have a mixed case of beer.



These days a package of beer, whether it's a 12-pack, 24-pack or 30-pack, is completely enclosed in cardboard so it's all one type unless it's a sampler of different brews sold by a brewer.

In the "old days" a case was just a cardboard tray with four six-packs in it.  You could mix and match but then you aren't buying a case, you're buying four six packs.


----------



## Alix (May 2, 2012)

I know what a two six is, and a texas mickey...but I don't drink beer. The last time I bought beer it was Alexander Keith's and it came in a box of 15. Weird.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2012)

Alix said:


> I know what a two six is, and a texas mickey...but I don't drink beer. The last time I bought beer it was Alexander Keith's and it came in a box of 15. Weird.


I'll bite. What's a two six and a Texas mickey? Where are those terms used?


----------



## Alix (May 3, 2012)

A two six is a 26oz bottle of liquor (roughly 750ml) and a Texas mickey is the giant 2 or 3 liter bottle. We also talked about 40 pounders. (40 oz) I have no idea why we called them that.


----------



## NZDoug (May 3, 2012)

a cup of Bundaburg rum first thing in the morning is referred to as "Aussie tea".


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 6, 2012)

Good Morning,

Interesting and often entertaining post. 

I do not think this is the place, for me to get started with slang Spanish, South American, Latin American or Italian colloquial phrases or words ! 

However, they do exist as all of you are quite aware.

Let me say that I have learnt alot from my 7.30am - 9am Military Class, where I assist Army and Airforce Military Officers to pass their English Level Exams for missions for NATO ( Afghanistan predominately ) ... 

I enjoy this part time job, which does not interfere with my normal publishing job ... I do it, for the enjoyment, however, believe me, I have learnt so much about Spain in the process ... from economics, government and political, cultural, historical, financial, traditions, etcetra ... This is why I have been doing it ... All I do, is correct their English and go over practice exams which include: a listening comprehension, a reading with comprehension, grammatical, written business format email, and the verbal accuracy on a topic which focuses on current events. 

When a Military Officer has road rage, as is so common throughout Italia or Spain and he yells out; GILLIPOLLAS ( pronounced: hill ee poi as ) ... what is he yelling:

JACKASS - JERK ...



So, have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 8, 2012)

I live just north of the Valley of the Jolly San Fernando. This board doesn't have enough bandwidth to answer this question!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 8, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I do not think this is the place, for me to get started with slang Spanish, South American, Latin American or Italian colloquial phrases or words !


 
I speak several languages and I love to play with languages. For instance, I will ask someone who I know speaks Spanish, " Donde esta frijole, hombre?" which would loosely translate to "Where you bean, man?" 

People, especially Americans, will say in German "Was ist Loos" when they really mean "Was ist Los?" which is kind of like asking "What's happening." A German with a good sense of humor will respond "Meine hund ist loose!" I had a First Sargeant who though he was speaking German when he'd ask "sprecken zee Dutch?" I am sure what he meant was "Sprechen zie Deutch?" Even Wayne Newton screwed it up when he sang "Danke Shane" instead of "Danke Schoen."

My favorite word in Spanish is esposas, because of the double meaning, but I think (I'm not sure) the second translation is Mexican slang because I've never heard it used by Puerto Ricans or Cubans. Does anyone know what that less obvious meaning is? Margi?

I was just thinking, my barber is Spanish (from Spain Spanish, not from Puerto Rico Spanish like New Yorkers think). Maybe I'll remember to ask her if she knows the second meaning next time I get a haircut, which could be this week-end.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

Sir Leon,

You are right on, this board certainly does not have enough room for this sort of thing ! 

¿ San Fernando - Cádiz ? 

Which San Fernando ? There is one, in each and every Spanish province and then, one in California and every country south of the USA border too ... 

I have a phone call, so I shall re-read ur post tomorrow. 

Thanks for note. 
Have nice evening.

Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2012)

Margi,

Jackass? Jerk? Those are mild compared to what you would hear in Boston.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> These days a package of beer, whether it's a 12-pack, 24-pack or 30-pack, is completely enclosed in cardboard so it's all one type unless it's a sampler of different brews sold by a brewer.
> 
> In the "old days" a case was just a cardboard tray with four six-packs in it. You could mix and match but then you aren't buying a case, you're buying four six packs.


 
We call a case of beer a "suitcase." Mainly because of the way it is packaged. Enclosed with a handle.


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> Margi,
> 
> Jackass? Jerk? Those are mild compared to what you would hear in Boston.


According to Google Translate, she was being polite about what it means.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 8, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Sir Leon,
> 
> Which San Fernando ? There is one, in each and every Spanish province and then, one in California and every country south of the USA border too ...


 
I was referring to the San Fernando Valley in California, the home of Valley Girl Speak.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 9, 2012)

*Sir Lion of Beef:  Esposas are Handcuffs !*

 Esposas are wives in Spanish, however, in Castillian Spanish, men called their wives: "mi mujer" = my woman = my wife ... They do not employ the word Esposa ! 

Esposa = wife is more common amongst South Americans.

***   Slang aspect: 

The verb esposar is to hand cuff ...

Interesting paradox or similarity perhaps ! 

 Have nice day.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 9, 2012)

*Addie & Tax Lady:  Slang - Horned Goats*

 Ladies,

I am polite, unless, some "Gillipollas", without common sense ruffles my feathers, just a bit overboard ! 

However, what sounds terrible in Spanish to foreign ears, is really quite mild. 

UN CABRÓN which is probably the most vulgar curse in Spanish, is only HORNED GOAT ! However, yell out a car window at someone who is a Horned Goat, and wait to see the expression on their face ! 

UNA CABRONA is for females ! 

Slang and street language is interesting ! 

Have nice evening ladies !

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 9, 2012)

Sir Lion Of Beef,

I lived in San Francisco for almost a decade ... Gorgeous city ...

So, now we know it is not San Fernando, Cadiz, which is one of the main beaches, on the southwest Atlantic Coast of Spain ...   

Nice to have chatted with you despite the Hand Cuff business.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 9, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> In Canada you have a chesterfield on your stoop. In America we have a couch on our front porch. (Okay only in lower class neighborhoods. Middle and upper classers would never be seen sitting on their front porches. Not unless they had 10-20 acres and high walls around their property, and maybe armed guard dogs.)


 
I've always said the difference between Americans and Canadians is Americans Prah-cess Dayta, while Canadians Pro-cess Dahta


----------



## Alix (May 9, 2012)

Heh heh heh...I pro-cess dayta...what does that make me? EEK!

I'm also sitting here giggling cuz if I had a front porch I wouldn't put a couch on it cuz its too danged cold most of the time! 

Thoroughly enjoying this thread. Its a fun read. 

I'd like to know how most folks pronounce Banff. I was just there for a dance competition with my girls and its interesting to hear people say the word.


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2012)

If you are fortunate enough to have a front porch in these here parts, you put a wooden rocker on it. Preferably a Shaker rocker with arms.


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2012)

Alix said:


> ...I'd like to know how most folks pronounce Banff. I was just there for a dance competition with my girls and its interesting to hear people say the word.




I'd say ban-ffff


----------



## taxlady (May 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'd say ban-ffff


+1


----------



## PattY1 (May 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I've noticed some differences in other areas of the country.
> 
> As someone from Massachusetts, I have no right to point fingers but you can't help but notice.
> 
> ...



I used to work with a lady from Miami and she put the word "then" at the end of almost every sentence.


----------



## Alix (May 9, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'd say ban-ffff




Its a pretty short "n" if its in there. Most folks sound like they're saying "bamf"


----------



## PattY1 (May 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've browsed through and didn't see this one.  It's words used instead of swearing.  My NH relatives say "Jeesum Crow", my husband said "Jes-s Mann"  (why that is better, I don't know).  My dad swears by saying "G-D-S-O-B".  *There are a multitude of things people say to mask unpleasant bodily functions!  Some times people can be so imaginative that it's funny.*



That reminded me that my grandmother would call a bowl movement a "BI". I have never figured that one out.


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> +1


 
+2


----------



## taxlady (May 9, 2012)

Alix said:


> Its a pretty short "n" if its in there. Most folks sound like they're saying "bamf"


That's the way I usually here people say it. It's easier.


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2012)

I have notied that our sportscasters when reporting on winter sports from there like to use the "m" instead of the "n". I want to reach inside the TV and shake them until they get it right. After all, it is the same language.


----------

